# Survey Says: Tools for Christmas



## rickstef (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been asked by various family members what I wanted for Christmas, and I have been racking my brain over this for the past couple of days.

I would like to request new turning tools, I have a standard set of tools, roughing gouge, bowl gouges, skew, parting tool, spindle gouge and round nose scraper.

I have been interested in the Spindlemaster from Sorby Tools, also been looking at other scrapers and gouges.

What say the IAP collective, which tool would be futile for me to resist?

Rick


----------



## gketell (Nov 28, 2007)

If you think you might start turning bowls you will want one of those things that lets you get multiple bowls from one blank and have a lot less sawdust.  You can tell by my lack of naming it properly that I don't have one yet.  []

GK


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2007)

Bowlsaver?


----------



## pssherman (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it is called a coring tool.

I've seen them in catalogs and thought they would be pretty handy for bowl turners.

Paul in AR


----------



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2007)

I have asked for a set of Carbide tipped turning tools. My list would include big items right now, like a new table saw. so realistic list from me would not be very long.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have asked for a set of Carbide tipped turning tools. My list would include big items right now, like a new table saw. so realistic list from me would not be very long.



I have thought maybe of purchasing a set of them a while ago, but being carbide, I wonder how sharp you could hone them.

I have asked for a new lithium battery drill.  My old Dewalt's batteries have about given up the ghost.

If I didnt need the drill so bad, I would ask for a Forrest 30 tooth table saw blade.  That is something I would never buy for myself, but it would be a joy to have.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have asked for a set of Carbide tipped turning tools. My list would include big items right now, like a new table saw. so realistic list from me would not be very long.



I have thought maybe of purchasing a set of them a while ago, but being carbide, I wonder how sharp you could hone them.

I have asked for a new lithium battery drill.  My old Dewalt's batteries have about given up the ghost.

If I didnt need the drill so bad, I would ask for a Forrest 30 tooth table saw blade.  That is something I would never buy for myself, but it would be a joy to have.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 28, 2007)

I put one of those sharpening jigs (Wolverine like) on my list.
Been 2 years since I started should have asked for this last year.[]


----------



## rickstef (Nov 28, 2007)

in fairness, I do all my turning at my parents, where my dad has all the "BIG" tools I need to use

I am looking for new turning tools
I also have access to my dad's chisels too.

But I want to add a turning tool or two to the kit

Rick


----------



## Fred (Nov 28, 2007)

If you are ready for a 'challenge' ask for a 1' oval skew ... http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=413&productid=06O74

Once you learn how to use it you can - and will - save yourself time in the finishing department. I might add that it can do many, many additional tasks quite well. It is by far my favorite tool to turn most items with.

A second choice would be the Tormek sharpening system with several jigs. This excellent device is expensive, but it will last a lifetime and it also makes some very scary sharp edges which in turn makes turning a joy. []


----------



## rickstef (Nov 28, 2007)

This is the kit I got from my dad when I started turning
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcsixw.html

very nice kit and well rounded for the price

RIck


----------



## mick (Nov 28, 2007)

My Christmas list includes but isn't limited to a new 8" variable speed grinder ....and the Wolverines sharpening system. I really got my eye on a Delta bench top joiner/planer at the Big Blue Box Store. Since my future SIL works there looks like it's time to use his discount!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2007)

I want to add, I already have a wolverine, If i didn't it would be at the top of my list, that or the tormek.


----------



## MikefrMd (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kirkfranks_
> <br />I put one of those sharpening jigs (Wolverine like) on my list.
> Been 2 years since I started should have asked for this last year.[]



I want a Grinder and Wolverine too....also a Spindlemaster.

Another nice item would be a mitre saw for cutting blanks...I know I'm greedy but thats my wishlist.[]


----------

